# Route Help: Seascape to Almaden Valley (San Jose)



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm looking to find a route that will take me from Seascape near Aptos acros the Santa Cruz Mtns. over to Almaden Valley. I'm very familiar with the roads around the reservoirs, but I haven't gone off the beaten path.

From the Google maps webpage, it looks like there is a way to cross the mountains via the following:

Start on Freedom Blvd
Left on Hames Rd
Left on Eureka Canyon Rd
Right on Ormsby Cutoff Rd
Left on Summit Rd
Right on Loma Prieta Rd
Right on Uvas Canyon Rd
Left on Casa Loma Rd
Right on McKean/Uvas Rd

This looks like a route that will work, but I'm worried about whether these roads actually go through as the map says they do and if the roads are good enough to be riden on a road bike.

Also, where might be the last location to fill up on fluids? I haven't yet mapped this out in Klimb, but hopefully I can get some help from people here.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I remember that the issue is Loma doesn't go through to Uvas. I haven't tried this, but have inquired a few times.

At worst, continue down Summit and take Old SC Rd to Alma Bridge road, go into LG, down Shannon, out to Hicks, Coleman to Almaden Expressway, to Mclean/Uvas.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Some of those roads aren't really accessible, plus, there is a shorter, better route, as rensho pointed out. Try this:

At the top of Eureka (where it meets Ormsby), it changes name to Highland. Keep going and eventually you will meet up at an intersection with Spanish Ranch and Mt Bache. Go left and eventually Highland turns into Summit Road. You'll pass Summit Store, where you can get provisions if you need to. It's the only place around and there isn't anything else for at least 10-15 miles.

Continue down Summit to Old Santa Cruz Highway. After a few miles, you come to a stop sign at Idlywild. Soon after, Old Santa Cruz Highway forks, and you want to bear right, on Aldercroft Heights, because the road to the left is closed about a mile ahead. Go down Aldercroft until you cross the bridge at the bottom, then turn left on Alma Bridge road. This will circle the reservoir. When you get to the dam, you can pick up the Los Gatos Creek trail, which is dirt for about 2 miles into downtown Los Gatos.

In Los Gatos, take Main St past the high school, where it turns into Los Gatos Blvd. Eventually you'll come to Kennedy Road. Go up and over Kennedy and it will end at Shannon. Shannon takes you to Hicks, Hicks takes you to Camden, Camden takes you to Alamaden Expressway.


----------

